# Maximale Verbindungsanzahl (TCP) bei Windows Server 2003



## Flex (12. Juli 2007)

Grüße alle miteinander...

Ich hab da mal eine kleine theoretische Frage und leider konnte ich bei Google nichts finden.

Hintergrund:
Wir betreiben einen Gameserver auf einem Rootserver mit Windows2003. Leider laggt dieser in letzter Zeit etwas, besonders in der Primetime, wenn wir unsere 300 Spieler eben drauf haben, plus diverse andere die versuchen sich zu verbinden.
Weder der Server noch die Verbindung sind aber ausgelastet. (Das Spiel verkraftet leider nicht mehr als 300 Spieler, also das Serverprogramm )

Nun meine Frage, wo kann man die maximalen TCP Verbindungen nachschauen und ggf. auch ändern?


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2007)

Da die Werte nicht in der Registry gespeichert sind, sondern in der TCPIP.sys, muss die Datei geändert werden. Mach das am Besten mit dem Patch von lvlord. Ansonsten, die Erklärung Hier - http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497

http://www.lvllord.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## Flex (13. Juli 2007)

Wird leider nicht auf Windows 2003 Server funktionieren:



			
				FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Exception: Windows 2003 Server seems to be limited as well since SP1 beta. An update will follow ...



Ergo müssen wir mal selbst ran und versuchen ob es da so einfach klappt wie bei XP.


----------

